
These Weeks in Firefox: Issue 40 - severine
https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2018/07/06/these-weeks-in-firefox-issue-40/
======
some_account
I'm using Firefox Nightly and has tracking protection on for over a month. So
far, no problems with any sites. I'm not using any social media sites except
YouTube and LinkedIn though.

